# early records



## shawnee

I am having the same problem here as with centuries and historical periods. I just noticed that I had "στα πρώιμα έγγραφα του αρχείου του τάδε νησιού." κλπ. 
I am beginning to think that this is not the best way to say it.
Your comments are most appreciated as always.


----------



## x99sol

Λοιπόν σύμφωνα με το λεξ ΕΜΜ.ΚΡΙΑΡΑ
πρόωρος,-η,-ο (επίθετο)
που γίνεται πριν από την εποχή που θα έπρεπε να γίνει = something that happens before the time that should happen
πχ.
- ανάπτυξη του παιδιού = growth of child
- βουλευτικές εκλογές = parliament elections
- ζέστη                     =  heat
- τοκετός                  = birth

πρώιμος,-η,-ο (επίθετο)
εκείνος που εμφανίζεται πριν από τον κατάλληλο χρόνο = that which is occurring before the appropriate time
πχ
-έργα ζωγράφου           = paintings (correct transl?)
-φρούτα                      = fruits

I am sorry for any previous false statement, _i must have been a victim to (Is this correct expression?) _ misinformation and wrong usage of Greek language occurring everyday in Gr


----------



## shawnee

Δυστυχώς δεν κάλο κατάλαβα εν τέλει. Δεν θα θεωρούσα τα early works ενός ζωγράφου να είχαν γίνει «πριν απο το κατάλληλο χρόνο» γι’ αυτό θα διστάσω να πω πρώιμα έργα άλλα εάν μου το επιβεβαιώσετε θα το δεχθώ. Ομολογώ επίσης ότι δεν γνωρίζω αρκετή διαφορά μεταξύ τiς εξηγήσεις : “that which is occurring before the appropriate time,” και “something that happens before the time that should happen.” Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το “early records” ίσος να εκφράζεται καλύτερα στα Ελληνικά ως « παλαιά έγγραφα »
Many thanks again x99sol
PS. « to be a victim of » or « to have been swayed by» are appropriate expressions in the given context.


----------



## cougr

Hi Shawnee ,another option might be *παλαιά * *μητρώα*  or even *ιστορικά * *μητρώα* .


----------



## shawnee

Thanks Cougr but the Mitroa are relatively recent in the scope of things I'm considering. They are official records dating from mid 19th c. My range is from the 13th to 20th c. so I'm  gonna need a good range of terms to avoid repetition if not anything else. I might go for 'istorika eggrafa" though.


----------



## ireney

Could something simple like "παλαιότερα" work for you?


----------



## pavlo

Shawnee, I think "παλαιότερες καταγραφές" is one of the terms you are looking for...


----------



## shawnee

Ναί, Ireney & Pavlo, συμφωνώ το παλαιότερο/ες &  οτιδήποτε λόγον έγγραφο και να’ναι, πάει ωραία κατά τη ταπεινή μου γνώμη δηλαδή.
Να’στε καλά


----------

